# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Ποιο είναι το κατάλληλο σπρέι για ψεκασμό κλουβιού ;;

## stefos

Παιδιά πιο σπρευ για παράσιτα να ψεκασω την ζευγαρωστρα? Πείτε καμμία γνώμη?

----------


## Gardelius

Στέφανε καλησπέρα, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ    
*
Προϊόντα για αντιμετώπιση της ψείρας*Αναφέρει αρκετά στο θέμα πιστεύω θα σε καλύψει.

----------


## jk21

icon syrgenta

http://www3.syngenta.com/country/gr/...ON-2,5-CS.aspx


ψεκαζεις χωρις τα πουλια ,κλουβι και γυρω χωρους και τα επαναφερεις οταν εχουν στεγνωσει πολυ καλα .Θα σου λεγα τουλαχιστον μιση μερα για καλο και κακο

για κανενα μηνα δεν θα δεις ουτε μυρμηγκι ουτε τιποτα να πλησιαζει

----------

